# Long 445 Neutral safety switch



## tnaylor789

Does anyone know how to bypass the neutral safety switch on a long 445. My tractor won't start and I have the feeling that is the problem. I've always had to wiggle the gear shift to start it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! Just get a couple of those connectors that have the hinged portion for attaching to the existing wires and just loop right between the two wires entering and exiting the switch leaving the wires intact. Kinda like the connector on the right.......Has a built in pin that pierces the insulation of the existing wire.


----------

